# 2013 Coachmen Catalina 32 BSTH Deluxe Edition Travel Trailer in EXCELLENT CONDITION!



## Uptown Marine

*2013 COACHMEN CATALINA 32 TSBH DELUXE EDITION ~ REAR BUNK HOUSE ~ FORWARD QUEEN BED ~ 3 BURNER STOVE ~ MICROWAVE ~ REFRIGERATOR ~ 3 SLIDE OUTS ~ SLEEPS 10 ~ DUCTED A/C & HEAT ~ POWER AWNING ~ POWER TONGUE JACK ~ OUTDOOR ENTERTAINMENT WITH TV, MICROWAVE & REFRIGERATOR ~ THIS TRAILER IS IN EXCELLENT CONDITION & READY FOR CAMPING THIS SUMMER! PRICED TO SELL...

CALL TODAY 832 - 646 - 8871 OR EMAIL [email protected]

PRICE $22,500.00

MORE PICTURES AVAILABLE AT http://www.uptown-imports.com/spring-tx-rv-travel-trailer

FINANCING AVAILABLE!*


----------



## Uptown Marine

*More Pictures!*

*more pictures!*


----------



## Uptown Marine

*Please Remove*

Please Remove


----------



## Uptown Marine

*Sold!*

*SOLD!*


----------



## Uptown Marine

*Sold!*

SOLD!


----------



## Uptown Marine

*Sold!*

*SOLD!*


----------



## BBCAT

I believe they look for the key words, sold, delete, remove in the classified sections. That's why your post is still here.


----------



## Uptown Marine

*SOLD*

SOLD


----------

